# Ranch Sale.



## TJH

I just read where the Waggoner ranch is for sale in northern Texas, all 510,000 acres of it in one parcel. You get 2 headquarters, 20 cowboy camps, 14,000 head of cattle, abundant wildlife, and 1,000 oil wells, and 120 employees. So if you have 725M laying around it's all yours.


----------



## Teslan

I will add that if anyone on haytalk would like to buy this ranch I will go get my real estate license in TX and help you out.


----------



## Lostin55

3 % of $725M might let a guy relax a little.


----------



## deadmoose

Been for sale for at least a couple months I think. I am ready to make an offer, but seem to be about 724.9 million short.


----------



## Grateful11

I saw on US Farm Report that this ranch has been in limbo for a couple decades. The heirs couldn't come to an agreement. Like my wife said some of the heirs may have died while trying to settle.


----------



## Lostin55

Grateful11 said:


> I saw on US Farm Report that this ranch has been in limbo for a couple decades. The heirs couldn't come to an agreement. Like my wife said some of the heirs may have died while trying to settle.


At least one did. Confirmed.


----------



## somedevildawg

I wonder if Jeep named the wagoneer after this ranch.......kinda sorta similar to King Ranch Fords, perhaps that's where they came up with the proposition


----------



## Teslan

Lostin55 said:


> 3 % of $725M might let a guy relax a little.


I would give a nice closing gift of any brand new tractor the buyer would want. Maybe even add to that any baler of the buyers choice.


----------



## panhandle9400

deadmoose said:


> Been for sale for at least a couple months I think. I am ready to make an offer, but seem to be about 724.9 million short.


Those greedy heirs have been arguing for a long time over what they should do, it was know for a few years now it would be sold and broke up . Greed driven dont care what it took from their fore fathers to make it what it is today or was . I find it sad .


----------



## TJH

You know, if your one of these heirs and you don't have to walk around in a ten gallon hat knowing that you own 800 square miles, maybe you have been wearing your pants too high for too long. Think about it, it's a strip of land 8 miles wide and 100 miles long, (of course there are many way it could lay but you get the idea.) It's been in that family for 166 years. Like panhandle said it's sad.


----------



## bluefarmer

and there's probably 2 or 3 heirs, that could/would like to operate the place but can't because of the greedy ones.


----------



## PaMike

I think we should all pool our money and make it the Hay Talk Cult, I mean hay talk compound.. I want the best 300 acres and the buildings. You guys can fight over the rest...


----------



## Teslan

PaMike said:


> I think we should all pool our money and make it the Hay Talk Cult, I mean hay talk compound.. I want the best 300 acres and the buildings. You guys can fight over the rest...


I have a suspicion that the Hay Talk cult/compound wouldn't have the $725 million laying around. Besides who would be the undisputed leader?


----------



## PaMike

Teslan- Snowball as leader (at least things would be "interesting"). I would be next in line for the throne as I appear I could be snowball's long lost son....


----------



## snowball

PaMike said:


> Teslan- Snowball as leader (at least things would be "interesting"). I would be next in line for the throne as I appear I could be snowball's long lost son....


WOW PaMike... what a honor ....do you remember Waco TX back in the early 90's ?? ( 92 I think ).. It could get ugly. Need I say more ?..LOL.. tell ya what I'am just to radical got that Irish blood pump'n though my veins My wife is from that area.. I'am willing to supply the 1st cow and a pickup truck ... Teslan isn't that part of the real estate agent responsibly to help arrange financing ??? LET'S GET TO GOING the fair way to do this is set up a Haytalk board of directors and hire a CEO I sure would be willing to interview your candidates for you all...


----------



## Teslan

snowball said:


> WOW PaMike... what a honor ....do you remember Waco TX back in the early 90's ?? ( 92 I think ).. It could get ugly. Need I say more ?..LOL.. tell ya what I'am just to radical got that Irish blood pump'n though my veins My wife is from that area.. I'am willing to supply the 1st cow and a pickup truck ... Teslan isn't that part of the real estate agent responsibly to help arrange financing ??? LET'S GET TO GOING the fair way to do this is set up a Haytalk board of directors and hire a CEO I sure would be willing to interview your candidates for you all...


No it isn't the responsibilty of the agent to arrange financing. It's the job of the agent to make sure the buyer has somewhat legitimate financing lined up before making an offer so the agent and the buyer doesn't look like idiots. So far the financing I see is one cow and one pickup. Sounds good to me. I'll call an agent friend of mine in Dallas and have her write up an offer for the Haytalk Association.


----------



## snowball

Teslan said:


> No it isn't the responsibilty of the agent to arrange financing. It's the job of the agent to make sure the buyer has somewhat legitimate financing lined up before making an offer so the agent and the buyer doesn't look like idiots. So far the financing I see is one cow and one pickup. Sounds good to me. I'll call an agent friend of mine in Dallas and have her write up an offer for the Haytalk Association


Make sure they know it's a ford diesel and the cow has a attitude issue...Let me know right away if they except our offer.. I'll get her up to the barn and loaded up , fuel up strap the idiot in and send him on the way .. tell them to keep the retard as down money...We better call a board meeting also


----------



## somedevildawg

I'm thinking they gonna ship him back to you....is that a deal changer or are we still in? Btw I want to be treasurer.......


----------



## snowball

devildawg I was looking forward to interviewing you for the CEO....PaMike is applying for HR postion...Teslan is going to be head of future development bonfire is in charge of operations & marketing Vol will be monitoring property/wildlife preservation , lostin55 is take'n care of the string of hay burners that we will need there will be a place for all our members


----------



## PaMike

Snowball, You and I arent on the same page. I was thinking more like North Korea style leadership with a little Waco Texas mixed in. A little more "discipline" and a little less democracy. I think its a good idea since I would be at the top...


----------



## snowball

PaMike said:


> Snowball, You and I arent on the same page. I was thinking more like North Korea style leadership with a little Waco Texas mixed in. A little more "discipline" and a little less democracy. I think its a good idea since I would be at the top...


I'am not sure with that KimJon neilyoung a/k/a PaMike


----------



## deadmoose

Problem is the ones who wanna follow a cult leader are not very bright. Unless you can start em young.

Aka your SIL posseses the avg iq for the rank and file. May need a new plan there.


----------



## snowball

deadmoose said:


> Problem is the ones who wanna follow a cult leader are not very bright. Unless you can start em young.
> 
> Aka your SIL posseses the avg iq for the rank and file. May need a new plan there.


Every village need's a idiot he will be our's..... You know Moose like when every king had a jester it was usually some inbreed retard that the king used for his personal amusement. the problem is I don't find the idiot funny.. I don't think a third world country is the way to go here I like my idea.. we all buy in on a equal share elect a board of directors, get it up and running . with that many acres we can succeed from the US and start our own country we would have oil and beef 2 of the most desired commodities We are already in a state that has wanted to succeed from the US so they would have our backs


----------



## swmnhay

Going to need a few rules.

No worky no pay.
No libtards allowed.

Old west justice,hangmans noose for muderers,child molesters,thieves and dead beats.

Yep even deadbeats,you need to get rid of them before they reproduce and have more deadbeats.It's bread into them.It would be a way to stop the multi generation deadbeats.


----------



## snowball

swmnhay said:


> Going to need a few rules.
> 
> No worky no pay.
> No libtards allowed.
> 
> Old west justice,hangmans noose for muderers,child molesters,thieves and dead beats.
> 
> Yep even deadbeats,you need to get rid of them before they reproduce and have more deadbeats.It's bread into them.It would be a way to stop the multi generation deadbeats.


your the sheriff Cy


----------



## snowball

I did some sleeping on it last night while it was pour'n down rain so I got some time today to lay out the details......!st.... I think I have found financing but we have to lower our morals some...Government bail out... You know like the Auto bail out.... so we need to form our board and set up our Ranch as a corporation... we would be "Too Big to Fail ".. I know it is against our beliefs but that looks like our only option................................................................................................................................................... #2 somebody needs to go see the big eared terrorist in the oval office, Lie out their butt and tel him we are In a Hay union and we also belive in going green.( which is some what true ). " Green fields and some green tractors ". he will assume when he heres the word UNION that we are Dumbocrates and we all know how he loves green energy.....I think that will get us the funds needed............................................................................................................................................. #3 We don't have to repay the loan nobody else has...................................................................................................................#4 We need to do this before we have to deal with Hilary cause if she goes to the white House ( GOD Forbid ) I want our ranch up and run'n and to already have succeeded from the US........................................ #5 This Board of Directors I feel we should just use the Forum Board.. they all have done a good job here I think they can choose good Candidates for the CEO I sure would like to help with interviews if possible............................................................................................................ #6 We need to vote on who will go to DC and ask the Goat rapper for the money !!!! I'am out cause if I ask it will be with my boot.................................................................................................. ...........................................................................................................................#7 Cy since I made you sheriff I sure as hell hope you have my back.. in case I created a up rise'n on here... just remember " Hands Up Don't Shoot " & " Haytalk Lives Matter "....................................................................................................................... Teslan .. your job for right now is to keep the sellers interested in us untill somebody get to the White House... ......................................................................................................................................................... Also I need to have some of our Pa. members head to Intercourse Pa.. and get us a Attorney ............................................................................................................................................................ Whith some team Effort I think we can make this fly


----------



## snowball

There is a 2nd option .. but it's risky and edgy ,, ....SHARK TANK.... i would be willing to help in the presentation on there I think I can work my magic on Lorie and get in her purse.. Maybe I could talk Mark into it also a few tugs on a bottle of shine, and a cigar or 2 few jokes ..and I think I could win him over


----------



## deadmoose

You aren't even there yet and already selling out snowball.. I think on this deal you are out!


----------



## somedevildawg

Do I get to be treasurer or what.......


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> I did some sleeping on it last night while it was pour'n down rain so I got some time today to lay out the details......!st.... I think I have found financing but we have to lower our morals some...Government bail out... You know like the Auto bail out.... so we need to form our board and set up our Ranch as a corporation... we would be "Too Big to Fail ".. I know it is against our beliefs but that looks like our only option................................................................................................................................................... #2 somebody needs to go see the big eared terrorist in the oval office, Lie out their butt and tel him we are In a Hay union and we also belive in going green.( which is some what true ). " Green fields and some green tractors ". he will assume when he heres the word UNION that we are Dumbocrates and we all know how he loves green energy.....I think that will get us the funds needed............................................................................................................................................. #3 We don't have to repay the loan nobody else has...................................................................................................................#4 We need to do this before we have to deal with Hilary cause if she goes to the white House ( GOD Forbid ) I want our ranch up and run'n and to already have succeeded from the US........................................ #5 This Board of Directors I feel we should just use the Forum Board.. they all have done a good job here I think they can choose good Candidates for the CEO I sure would like to help with interviews if possible............................................................................................................ #6 We need to vote on who will go to DC and ask the Goat rapper for the money !!!! I'am out cause if I ask it will be with my boot.................................................................................................. ...........................................................................................................................#7 Cy since I made you sheriff I sure as hell hope you have my back.. in case I created a up rise'n on here... just remember " Hands Up Don't Shoot " & " Haytalk Lives Matter "....................................................................................................................... Teslan .. your job for right now is to keep the sellers interested in us untill somebody get to the White House... ......................................................................................................................................................... Also I need to have some of our Pa. members head to Intercourse Pa.. and get us a Attorney ............................................................................................................................................................ Whith some team Effort I think we can make this fly


Now that there's some funny stuff.....lay off them pills that say "don't mix with alcohol "


----------



## swmnhay

I suppose I need to buy a couple 6 shooters if I'm going to be sheriff.


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> I suppose I need to buy a couple 6 shooters if I'm going to be sheriff.


You don't have any?


----------



## somedevildawg

swmnhay said:


> I suppose I need to buy a couple 6 shooters if I'm going to be sheriff.


I'd opt for more firepower ifn I wuz Sherrif Cy, I'm politicking for treasurer now and ima be packing a FN 5.7 for a sidearm and one of them fully automatic shotguns for "protection of y'all's money"....I'm just sayin, the world is a changing and our utopia will need to be protected to the max.....


----------



## swmnhay

deadmoose said:


> You don't have any?


Not 6 shooters but I am armed well. 

I like to pick them off farther away. :angry:


----------



## deadmoose

swmnhay said:


> Not 6 shooters but I am armed well.
> 
> I like to pick them off farther away. :angry:


A well armed man has gotta have aome six shooters. I hear you on never letting em get so close.

Revolvers do not jam. Brass cleanup is ez. Great for reloading. Cannot praise Sam Colts invention enough.


----------



## somedevildawg

We gonna have to deal with "illegal immigration" into the Utopia.....maybe have them spend some time with the village idiot?


----------



## deadmoose

Dawg- ain't no utopia. Seen on tv last year that doesn't work. Not looking for utopia. No commune. No cult. Just a few partners to help out with the 724M and change I am missing. We can keep most currently employed that way. May have to get rid of a few.

I am ready to take up riding a hay burner to make this successful. Seems like the way to go in an operation like this. That is what they are meant for. Although if it works out I am guessing I would learn quick the sifference between avg hayburner and solid ranch horse...


----------



## somedevildawg

deadmoose said:


> Dawg- ain't no utopia. Seen on tv last year that doesn't work. Not looking for utopia. No commune. No cult. Just a few partners to help out with the 724M and change I am missing. We can keep most currently employed that way. May have to get rid of a few.
> 
> I am ready to take up riding a hay burner to make this successful. Seems like the way to go in an operation like this. That is what they are meant for. Although if it works out I am guessing I would learn quick the sifference between avg hayburner and solid ranch horse...


Can I be the treasurer of your place?


----------



## snowball

Dawg you have my vote as our banker.. but that means you got to the white House and deal with numb nutts..Cy I don't care how big of a gun you use just get the job done run 'em over or hot shot for all I care.. Moose your post troubles me if you mean sell'n out by taken money from Noboma .. I look at it like this we pay taxes.. he burns though money like it's water so I'am just look'n out for us and our family s if we end up with another libtard in the oval office we will be our own country and we can throw up our middle figure up and live out our lives in peace .. tell me if I'am wrong I want your thoughts


----------



## snowball

somedevildawg said:


> We gonna have to deal with "illegal immigration" into the Utopia.....maybe have them spend some time with the village idiot?


if they spent a day with him they would shank their heads and head back south swim the river and would never think about come'n back


----------



## somedevildawg

Banker? I want to be the treasurer....much more powerful position Sno, I can see already you're gonna try to throw this dumbass southerner to the wolves......banker....hell, do I get to be the CEO or just a teller, perhaps I just work at the bank, at night when everyone else is asleep, cleaning the toilets an hallways......no respect I tell ya, wish we'd a won that damn war, wouldn't have to take this type of harassment......
No fear tho Sno, workin with moose on another deal.....


----------



## somedevildawg

snowball said:


> if they spent a day with him they would shank their heads and head back south swim the river and would never think about come'n back


I wuz thankn the same thang Sno per your descriptive description


----------



## Bonfire

somedevildawg said:


> Banker? no respect I tell ya, wish we'd a won that damn war, wouldn't have to take this type of harassment......
> No fear tho Sno, workin with moose on another deal.....


If I knew it was goona be like this, Ida picked my own damn cotton.


----------



## deadmoose

somedevildawg said:


> Can I be the treasurer of your place?


Sure. Doesn't pay well though.


----------



## deadmoose

snowball said:


> I did some sleeping on it last night while it was pour'n down rain so I got some time today to lay out the details......!st.... I think I have found financing but we have to lower our morals some...Government bail out... You know like the Auto bail out.... so we need to form our board and set up our Ranch as a corporation... we would be "Too Big to Fail ".. I know it is against our beliefs but that looks like our only option................................................................................................................................................... #2 somebody needs to go see the big eared terrorist in the oval office, Lie out their butt and tel him we are In a Hay union and we also belive in going green.( which is some what true ). " Green fields and some green tractors ". he will assume when he heres the word UNION that we are Dumbocrates and we all know how he loves green energy.....I think that will get us the funds needed............................................................................................................................................. #3 We don't have to repay the loan nobody else has...................................................................................................................#4 We need to do this before we have to deal with Hilary cause if she goes to the white House ( GOD Forbid ) I want our ranch up and run'n and to already have succeeded from the US........................................ #5 This Board of Directors I feel we should just use the Forum Board.. they all have done a good job here I think they can choose good Candidates for the CEO I sure would like to help with interviews if possible............................................................................................................ #6 We need to vote on who will go to DC and ask the Goat rapper for the money !!!! I'am out cause if I ask it will be with my boot.................................................................................................. ...........................................................................................................................#7 Cy since I made you sheriff I sure as hell hope you have my back.. in case I created a up rise'n on here... just remember " Hands Up Don't Shoot " & " Haytalk Lives Matter "....................................................................................................................... Teslan .. your job for right now is to keep the sellers interested in us untill somebody get to the White House... ......................................................................................................................................................... Also I need to have some of our Pa. members head to Intercourse Pa.. and get us a Attorney ............................................................................................................................................................ Whith some team Effort I think we can make this fly


1. No one too big to fail. 2. Come on Snow. Notta chance we would stoop there. 3. See number 2.


----------



## deadmoose

I will pay Cy to take the shot from 300 before I think about being a leach. I know. You are only pretending. But I can't pretend to be a libtard. No way.


----------



## somedevildawg

Bonfire said:


> If I knew it was goona be like this, Ida picked my own damn cotton.


I miss my old bumper sticker.....


----------



## deadmoose

Forgot to mention: loving the secession. Wouldn't even think of seceding without Ralph on board. Only one I ever heard of with experience.


----------



## snowball

Bonfire said:


> If I knew it was goona be like this, Ida picked my own damn cotton.


and that is where the village idiot comes into play


----------



## snowball

deadmoose said:


> 1. No one too big to fail. 2. Come on Snow. Notta chance we would stoop there. 3. See number 2.


Moose I'am not asking everybody to switch teams just need 1 member to deal with big ears .. Look at it like Undercover Boss.. or a James Bond Movie .. it's just the old Cash and Dash deal


----------



## snowball

I could turn plan B into plan A.. and just head for SHARK TANK.. But then everybody would see how I would work my magic on Lorie.... I hate to reveal all my secrets


----------



## stack em up

Well I guess all that's left for me is maintenance. Son of a gun, even in HayTalk Land, water finds its own level.....


----------



## snowball

stack em up said:


> Well I guess all that's left for me is maintenance. Son of a bitch, even in HayTalk Land, water finds its own level.....


Not at all Stack got you in for Quality Control.. check'n the hay crop and the cattle condition. The village idiot push's the broom


----------



## luke strawwalker

snowball said:


> WOW PaMike... what a honor ....do you remember Waco TX back in the early 90's ?? ( 92 I think ).. It could get ugly. Need I say more ?..LOL.. tell ya what I'am just to radical got that Irish blood pump'n though my veins My wife is from that area.. I'am willing to supply the 1st cow and a pickup truck ... Teslan isn't that part of the real estate agent responsibly to help arrange financing ??? LET'S GET TO GOING the fair way to do this is set up a Haytalk board of directors and hire a CEO I sure would be willing to interview your candidates for you all...


Interesting you mention Waco... Been by the Davidian compound several times over the years... it's just off Farm to Market 2491 on EE Ranch Road just east of Waco, on the east side of EE Ranch Road...

Here's some pics from the last time I went by there, in 2012... Evidently a related group owns/runs it now...

There used to be a barn about halfway back to Waco that the gubmint took over for a "headquarters" and marshaling point during the standoff... Took over some farmer's brand spanking new steel building, and thoroughly trashed it, then offered a pittance when it was all over with and left it wreck. Instead of fixing it, he painted the entire story of how chickensh!t the gubmint had been throughout the entire deal to him, his family, and the other landowners in the area... Sadly it's since been torn down.

Oh well... your tax dollars at work... Expect nothing else from the gubmint...

Later! OL JR


----------



## luke strawwalker

Bonfire said:


> If I knew it was goona be like this, Ida picked my own damn cotton.


I have to laugh... I see more rebel flags flying in Indiana than in Texas or Georgia... LOL

Maybe some of yall was on the wrong side?? LOL

My ancenstors were all Yankees at the time... well, except for one southerner who was a Confederate colonel IIRC...

Later! OL JR


----------

